# I'm trying the Direct Exchange thru Quarter House



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 8, 2017)

I sent Nina at QH my list of locations, dates and states I would like to vacation at in 2018 and now I just wait for a match.  Has anyone used QH's Direct Trade before and if so how did it go?

I gave up my week 3 at QH so I just need to determine how long I should wait to get a match?


----------



## jackio (Jul 8, 2017)

I am a new QH owner. Can you explain how this internal exchange works? I own week 42 one bedroom.


----------



## Wegovaca (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm an owner at QH and had no idea that QH does a direct trade. What is the cost? We own Mardi Gras week.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 8, 2017)

Wegovaca said:


> I'm an owner at QH and had no idea that QH does a direct trade. What is the cost? We own Mardi Gras week.



Why would you want to exchange?


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 8, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Why would you want to exchange?



Um, yeah. Rent it out, and then rent whatever you want directly.


----------



## Wegovaca (Jul 9, 2017)

It was an informative question. I like to know as much as I can about things, don't you?


----------



## chapjim (Jul 9, 2017)

Wegovaca said:


> It was an informative question. I like to know as much as I can about things, don't you?



Internal exchanges don't cost anything.  Nina takes care of it.  Obviously, the exchange requires someone making your desired week available.  No one here can tell you how long to wait.

I've done exchanges.  I've had some where the match never came through.  I did one exchange on the spot when I showed up a week early!  (Lesson:  don't use any other timeshare calendar to determine when your week is.  Only use QH's calendar.)


----------



## Linden (Jul 9, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Internal exchanges don't cost anything.  Nina takes care of it.  Obviously, the exchange requires someone making your desired week available.  No one here can tell you how long to wait.
> 
> I've done exchanges.  I've had some where the match never came through.  I did one exchange on the spot when I showed up a week early!  (Lesson:  don't use any other timeshare calendar to determine when your week is.  Only use QH's calendar.)



Jim, Do you find that the QH's calendar differs from Redweek? Where do I find the QH's calendar? I didn't find it on there web site.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 9, 2017)

jackio said:


> I am a new QH owner. Can you explain how this internal exchange works? I own week 42 one bedroom.


Hi, Per the spring QH newsletter, they explain the Direct Exchange program. The Direct Trades Exchange Fee is $125 and no member fee is required. When I spoke to Nina (QH-Manager in charge of Direct Exchanges)  She told me to put a list together of Locations (Cities/States) and Dates and she would then try to make an exchange for me. I would recommend contacting Nina Lay at extension 162 at 800-736-5906, I just don't want to give wrong info...I sent my request in to her late Friday night, so I will keep everyone updated via this post once I have more information.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 9, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Internal exchanges don't cost anything.  Nina takes care of it.  Obviously, the exchange requires someone making your desired week available.  No one here can tell you how long to wait.
> 
> I've done exchanges.  I've had some where the match never came through.  I did one exchange on the spot when I showed up a week early!  (Lesson:  don't use any other timeshare calendar to determine when your week is.  Only use QH's calendar.)


HI Jim,  Have you ever done the direct exchange with QH?  Just wondering how long I should wait, I don't want to lose my weeks use...thanks much


----------



## chapjim (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't remember what happened that year except we showed up for Week 47 (normally Thanksgiving Week) only to find that Week 47 was the next week.  It might have been that Week 1 was later than on most calendars, probably because of Sugar Bowl week.  Week 52 is always Sugar Bowl week and sometimes the Sugar Bowl isn't on New Year's Day.  If the Sugar Bowl is played on say, January 4, then it could fall in what everybody else calls Week 1.

QH's calendar comes in the quarterly newletter they send to owners.   I attached the one for 2017 -- don't have 2018 yet.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 9, 2017)

chapjim said:


> I don't remember what happened that year except we showed up for Week 47 (normally Thanksgiving Week) only to find that Week 47 was the next week.  It might have been that Week 1 was later than on most calendars, probably because of Sugar Bowl week.  Week 52 is always Sugar Bowl week and sometimes the Sugar Bowl isn't on New Year's Day.  If the Sugar Bowl is played on say, January 4, then it could fall in what everybody else calls Week 1.
> 
> QH's calendar comes in the quarterly newletter they send to owners.   I attached the one for 2017 -- don't have 2018 yet.


Thanks Jim, as always you are super helpful.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 10, 2017)

Wegovaca said:


> I'm an owner at QH and had no idea that QH does a direct trade. What is the cost? We own Mardi Gras week.


The cost is $125 and you send a list to Nina and she will try and find a match


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 2, 2017)

duplicate post


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 2, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hi, Per the spring QH newsletter, they explain the Direct Exchange program. The Direct Trades Exchange Fee is $125 and no member fee is required. When I spoke to Nina (QH-Manager in charge of Direct Exchanges)  She told me to put a list together of Locations (Cities/States) and Dates and she would then try to make an exchange for me. I would recommend contacting Nina Lay at extension 162 at 800-736-5906, I just don't want to give wrong info...I sent my request in to her late Friday night, so I will keep everyone updated via this post once I have more information.



UPDATE: just finished a conversation with Nina at QH. You have 1 year from the date that you deposit your unit with QH to make a match.  Nina stated since I gave her multiple states and dates I should not have a problem getting a match made.  I'm very excited as I feel $125 is a good deal for an exchange


----------



## spackler (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the updates; I haven't used this feature yet but I probably will at some point.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm so excited, Nina just scored a summer reservation for August of 2018 at Spinnaker at Shipyard for my Quarter House Direct Exchange.  For a cost of $125, I'm very happy...


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 27, 2017)

Congrats!  With Quarter House low maintenance fees and the low exchange fee, nice exchange!!

I've done an in-house exchange for a different week before, but I've never used the direct exchange to get another resort.


----------



## silentg (Oct 27, 2017)

You will enjoy it Congratulations!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 28, 2017)

chapjim said:


> I don't remember what happened that year except we showed up for Week 47 (normally Thanksgiving Week) only to find that Week 47 was the next week.  It might have been that Week 1 was later than on most calendars, probably because of Sugar Bowl week.  Week 52 is always Sugar Bowl week and sometimes the Sugar Bowl isn't on New Year's Day.  If the Sugar Bowl is played on say, January 4, then it could fall in what everybody else calls Week 1.
> 
> QH's calendar comes in the quarterly newletter they send to owners.   I attached the one for 2017 -- don't have 2018 yet.



That is not how the Sugar Bowl week works. The QH calendar is consistent and a very common timeshare calendar but a fixed event week like Sugar Bowl will switch with week 1 when the Sugar Bowl falls after the normal week 52 check-out. It does not push the calendar forward. 

Thanksgiving is not a fixed event week and Thanksgiving sometimes falls on week 46. It is like this at every timeshare resort that I know of. Unless there is a resort that has a fixed Thanksgiving week it will always vary. Not as much as July 4 week 26/27 but it still happens I think every 2 or 3 years in 7.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 28, 2017)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Congrats!  With Quarter House low maintenance fees and the low exchange fee, nice exchange!!
> 
> I've done an in-house exchange for a different week before, but I've never used the direct exchange to get another resort.


With this great experience I will no longer ever deposit my QH into II going forward as this will provide me a fabulous option for trading at a very low price.  WIN-WIN for me.  I’m loving my QH.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 28, 2017)

silentg said:


> You will enjoy it Congratulations!


Thank you so much. We have never been to Hilton Head and I’m very excited


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That is not how the Sugar Bowl week works. The QH calendar is consistent and a very common timeshare calendar but a fixed event week like Sugar Bowl will switch with week 1 when the Sugar Bowl falls after the normal week 52 check-out. It does not push the calendar forward.
> 
> Thanksgiving is not a fixed event week and Thanksgiving sometimes falls on week 46. It is like this at every timeshare resort that I know of. Unless there is a resort that has a fixed Thanksgiving week it will always vary. Not as much as July 4 week 26/27 but it still happens I think every 2 or 3 years in 7.



Maybe I just effed up!  But, since I have a Week 46, QH could have put me in that unit.  Instead, they exchanged my 2BR Week 47 for a vacant 2BR LO.  Whatever!  QH gets kudos for taking care of an owner.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 28, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Maybe I just effed up!  But, since I have a Week 46, QH could have put me in that unit.  Instead, they exchanged my 2BR Week 47 for a vacant 2BR LO.  Whatever!  QH gets kudos for taking care of an owner.


QH, really is an outstanding TS and they do take very good care of their owners.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 28, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Maybe I just effed up!  But, since I have a Week 46, QH could have put me in that unit.  Instead, they exchanged my 2BR Week 47 for a vacant 2BR LO.  Whatever!  QH gets kudos for taking care of an owner.



That worked out! One not so hidden gem of the QH is the ability for an owner to book a discounted nightly rate. This makes it really nice night to book the larger units for only a weekend.


----------



## klpca (Oct 28, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> With this great experience I will no longer ever deposit my QH into II going forward as this will provide me a fabulous option for trading at a very low price.  WIN-WIN for me.  I’m loving my QH.


FYI, my week 8 QH unit (a flex week so I don't ever have Mardi Gras) has gotten AC's for the last two years. I think I remember you saying that you didn't receive one this year, but it wouldn't hurt to ask. That way you can get two years instead of one. YMMV of course.


----------



## klpca (Oct 28, 2017)

I have a question for fellow QH owners. I paid my 2017 maintenance fees during 2016. I rented 2017 to a friend. Despite mailing the QH form indicating that a friend would be coming, plus calling twice, they had no record of my friend's arrival on check in day. Luckily I called them in the morning before my friend arrived and got it straightened out, but I was kind of nervous. What could I have done to make this go smoother?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 28, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That worked out! One not so hidden gem of the QH is the ability for an owner to book a discounted nightly rate. This makes it really nice night to book the larger units for only a weekend.


I didn’t know that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 28, 2017)

klpca said:


> FYI, my week 8 QH unit (a flex week so I don't ever have Mardi Gras) has gotten AC's for the last two years. I think I remember you saying that you didn't receive one this year, but it wouldn't hurt to ask. That way you can get two years instead of one. YMMV of course.


For last years deposit, I was able to split the lockoff and get two trades thru II. I’ve never gotten an AC for my QH deposit. I only get them for my SDO


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That worked out! One not so hidden gem of the QH is the ability for an owner to book a discounted nightly rate. This makes it really nice night to book the larger units for only a weekend.


I've done that for guests -- I book the reservation and they pay the owner's rate when they check-in.  I have one renter that rents the full week then adds three nights.


----------



## klpca (Oct 29, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> For last years deposit, I was able to split the lockoff and get two trades thru II. I’ve never gotten an AC for my QH deposit. I only get them for my SDO


Now that's weird - I've never received an AC for my SDO's - in five years. I received them for my Donatello unit, my QH, and my Marriotts. Obviously, not complaining, but I didn't think that II gave Vistana owners AC's.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 29, 2017)

klpca said:


> Now that's weird - I've never received an AC for my SDO's - in five years. I received them for my Donatello unit, my QH, and my Marriotts. Obviously, not complaining, but I didn't think that II gave Vistana owners AC's.


This year right after I deposited my SDO, I got an AC and then I got two more about two months ago. That is so weird.

I will say my QH seems to pull good trades thru II, but since this direct trade is so much cheaper, I might just stick with this option.  I’m planning on using my week in 2019 as I really want to get back to Nola


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 29, 2017)

chapjim said:


> I've done that for guests -- I book the reservation and they pay the owner's rate when they check-in.  I have one renter that rents the full week then adds three nights.



I was wondering to what degree they enforce the owner rate rules. It is supposed to be for the owner or immediate family and not even relatives. Can you really do as many reservations as you want and rent them out or is it just an extension of your owner rental?


----------



## chapjim (Oct 30, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I was wondering to what degree they enforce the owner rate rules. It is supposed to be for the owner or immediate family and not even relatives. Can you really do as many reservations as you want and rent them out or is it just an extension of your owner rental?



My situation is that I rented one of my regular fixed weeks but my renter wanted three extra nights at the end.  I made the three-night reservation for him, got the owner's rate, but was otherwise not involved in the transaction.  He paid QH directly when he checked in.  I don't know how much he paid for the three nights or how much I saved him by booking at the owners' rate instead of the regular rack rate.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 30, 2017)

klpca said:


> I have a question for fellow QH owners. I paid my 2017 maintenance fees during 2016. I rented 2017 to a friend. Despite mailing the QH form indicating that a friend would be coming, plus calling twice, they had no record of my friend's arrival on check in day. Luckily I called them in the morning before my friend arrived and got it straightened out, but I was kind of nervous. What could I have done to make this go smoother?



The QH emails a reservation confirmation with the requested name on it. If you did not receive the reservation email then they likely did not make the reservation. This has happened to me before and I keep following up until I receive the email. One time they created a reservation for the wrong type because it had taxes on it. I had to call and get it corrected.

In the future if you do not get a confirmation I would email Nina and copy Nikki.


----------



## klpca (Oct 30, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The QH emails a reservation confirmation with the requested name on it. If you did not receive the reservation email then they likely did not make the reservation. This has happened to me before and I keep following up until I receive the email. One time they created a reservation for the wrong type because it had taxes on it. I had to call and get it corrected.
> 
> In the future if you do not get a confirmation I would email Nina and copy Nikki.


Thank you for this information. I never received an email (obviously) and since it was my first time renting, I wasn't looking for one either.


----------

